# Wild bee hive in tree now in my lawn



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Well you are just over 3 hours from me. If you did this recently I'd strongly encourage you to close it up asap. Make sure that the bees have a ventilation hole (exit hole) near the top and near the bottom and wait until spring. If you haven't done any research on beekeeping I'd take the next few months to do as much as you can. There's several web sited including this one that would be a great help. One that I'd recomment is http://www.bees-on-the-net.com They have a 1 week course that you can sign up for free. Assuming that the bees have been there at least most of the summer then they're probably going to be fine for the winter. Maby we could work something out for me to come help you with it. Also I'd encourage you to go to youtube and check out the beekeeping videos on there. There's one I remember where a guy took a tree as you have, and screwed a piece of plywood to the top and put a super on top of that. 10' seems a bit high for that, but something on those lines may work.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Easy enough for an experienced person to get these bees into a man made hive, but to someone with no experience it's likely near impossible.

I'd strongly recommend trying to find a beekeeper who will help.

But failing this, purchase an empty beehive with several boxes. Come spring, open up the tree to expose the bees nest. There will likely be some of combs of honey, they can be removed for your own consumption, and save some incase the bees will need feeding.
There will be other combs with bee larvae in the cells. Put these into the bottom box of your hive. Then put another box on top, with frames in it & comb foundation. Try to get as many of the bees into the hive as possible.
Hopefully, the bees will start after a few weeks to work on the frames of foundation in the top box of your hive. As this happens, remove the mess of combs from the bottom box, that came from the tree. Add more boxes of frames as required.

That's the basic plan. But it will definately go better if you have some experienced help.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks like I'm about two hours south of you. Let me know if you need any help or guidance.


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

[QUOTE

Not sure how long they have been there but guessing a long time it is huge. I have been doing alot of research just trying to figuire out the best approach My first thought are to split the hive into several in the spring like I said it looks to be atleast 12-14ft of hive the whole tree buzzs real load. no clue how many bees are in there but I want to be perpare or as with me most of the time ahead of my self I do not normally go into something half way But I want to do it right.


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

You guys are fast I am looking for guidance and maybe some assistance in transfering them in the spring I am amazed at this hive and do not want to hurt them if I can help it.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

A few will tell you to trap them out. That will work over time. 
Since the tree is down, when you get ready, buy a veil and smoker, smoke the tree and area, with veil on, cut the tree in half lengthwise, lift the top half off, cut the combs loose, put the brood combs in your waiting hive.
You can use wire, string, or rubber bands to secure the comb to the frames, you will probably want to use plastic gloves (nitrile are best) cutting comb is messy and a few ladies may not appreciate their new accomodations. 
Take the honeycomb in the kitchen after you brush the bees off with a new clean paint brush (or bee brush) Smash the comb up (potato masher works great) and let the honey drip through a strainer, or cut it into sections and eat as is.
Wait a week or two to check inside your new hive. If there is still brood, your queen is fine. If there is no brood and no peanut shaped cells, queen cells, get a new queen. If you do not like their attitude or you think they could be healthier, requeening will fix both problems. 
I have videos moving a hive from a bird house to a hive at http://www.americasbeekeeper.com/USFBG_Videos.htm
It is not much different from a tree.


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

I would be very greatful for your help, I will send you a PM if I can figuire out how
Thanks,
Charlie



Yuleluder said:


> Looks like I'm about two hours south of you. Let me know if you need any help or guidance.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

jcbrotz said:


> ... I cut down this big hemlock... Tree hits the ground... bees everyware... I capped the top and the bottom... I'll... let you guys take it from here


Back when the first hive inspection laws came into being Old Timers sometimes drummed their bees out of bee gums and hollow logs and into them thair modern new fangled Lang hives. I think an Old Timer named Walter T. Kelley wrote about how to accomplish this musical feat of making bees march to a different drummer in his classic book _*Keeping Bees and Selling Honey*_. How about it Clarksville? You folks up there got a copy of this book?


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Amazon has some of the books it seems. . . This is the site if it works. . . 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...ie=UTF8&qid=1293933055&sr=1-13&condition=used


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

I have done a lot of cutouts from trees. Some I cut down for customers to get the bees out and some from customers or tree trimming companies that run into bee hives in trees they need to cutdown.

I had one call this past spring from the city dump site for only trees/shrubs/etc. Someone had cut down a tree and dropped it off at the site. They needed me to cutout the bees so that they could mulch the tree. Job took 2 days because I started late and it was really hot out there on the cement. Forgot my suit and veil the second day and completed the job w/o them. That including me actually cutting the sections of the logs containing the bees with my chainsaw.

While it is somewhat hard if you haven't done it, you can do it. Just google on YouTube for bee removals from trees, etc. You will have all you need to know to do the job. But before you get that knowledge I suggest that you really read up on beekeeping and join a local bee association. I have a huge amount of info I can email you if you PM me with your email address.


Just food for thought. It is possible to have 2 or more hives in the same tree. I had a cutout in 2009 that ended up being 2 different colonies in the same tree.


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

[Just food for thought. It is possible to have 2 or more hives in the same tree. I had a cutout in 2009 that ended up being 2 different colonies in the same tree.[/QUOTE]

I was wondering if I could have more than I hive. I won't know for sure till spring. PM incoming for info, I stumbled onto this sight looking for info and after reading here for awhile I decided to post and see what the responces would be. So far great info I'm doing the youtube thing now and have a book or 3 on order not sure if there is a local bee orginization but I will find out. Thanks for the help so far I'm just trying to perpare myself for what I am about to undertake and see where it take me. Should be fun.

I will see if I can get some pics today and post up I would like to get the tree a little more vertical but its alot closer than it was I will also take a few measurements and get some actuall dimensions. But this thing is BIG I guess I never do anything the easy way always, head first with me.


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey jcbrots,
Check out the youtube vids from *outofabluesky*

He's got all sets of info I've learned a lot watching them.

It would be great to see before during and after removal pics !!!!:applause:

Good Luck,

Rob

\


----------



## ZZZnature (Jul 17, 2008)

I recommend you quickly find a beekeeper who can come and help get them into a hive today if it hasn't turned too cold. A cold front is moving your way today. Try to wire as much of the honey in comb and pollen into the frames as possible. Save any extra to feed to them when you get them hived.

When the tree fell you could have killed the queen with the honey and comb breaking. If you can't get them out and hived today, you will have to keep your fingers crossed for another mild day. Hive them and put them in in an outbuilding or shelter with the entrance pointed out for them to fly to provide protection until spring buildup. 

If you get them in a hive with no queen, get on the phone and get a carniolan or new world carniolan mated queen shipped to you from a warm climate and follow the instructions to get her in the hive. They won't survive without a queen.

I hope you save them before the cold returns with a vengance!


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

Here are some pics of how the tree and the bees stand right now. If there are 2 hives then the bottom one is a little upset with me right now. They did not like to have their pictures taken.

OK how does one post pics?

http://img214.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img214/900/bees1.jpg
http://img638.imageshack.us/i/bees7.jpg/
http://img406.imageshack.us/i/bees3.jpg/
http://img840.imageshack.us/i/bees4.jpg/
http://img829.imageshack.us/i/bees6.jpg/


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Create a free account on Photobucket. Upload the pics there. Then copy the links back down to your new reply thread.


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

Might have got pics to work me thinks so anyway. The bees were on the bottom yesterday covering the combs you see in the pics. 

I'm hoping they will be OK till spring from what I've seen and read thats my best bet to try and get them to make me some honey and to keep the little stingers alive.


http://img695.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=bees1c.jpg


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Bee probably will be good for the winter. Just screw down some plywood on the top of the tree if it is open. Same for the bottom. The entrances should be enough ventilation.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Just keep them dry and you can remove them in the spring.


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

The top is capped well also a good 3-5 ft of solid tree about the top hive or top of the hive. I sealed the botom pretty good with tin but will be putting on another layer tomorrow on the one corner I did not get it 100% and the bees we a little unhappy with the tapping of the hammer some were buzzing me pretty good. I have both the hive entrances on the lower side of the tree so water souldn't be an issue getting in. I'm crossing my fingers that all will be well.

Thanks for the help guys! I do plan on trying to upright it a little more but I need help can't be in 2 piece of equiptment at once and the little wifey is nervous the kids may come over to help so waiting on the father in-law later in the week.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

You may be thanking us now but, once you catch bee fever you may not be as thankful! It really is contagious. Good luck with your hive.


----------



## bjoynes (Jun 20, 2010)

Bees have a lot of similarities to the Borg from Star Trek the Next Generation. They assimilate you into the collective, where "Resistance is futile".

Bryn


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I would have made a base out of some plywood or similar with some stone/bricks or other material below to drain away any moisture. Then I would fasten the hive-log to the tree it's next to in an as upright position as possible.
(If the log is closed at the bottom, the plywood is moot.)

To secure the log to the tree, you could use some wooden beams or planks, and screws instead of nails. The hammering is bound to upset them.

After that, I would call inn mister patience, and wait for spring before doing a cutout/trapout.

Even if the hive fails, you can probably get a swarm or a package. In the meantime you can read up on bees.

Edit: Just saw the pictures. The log was a bit larger than the image I had in my head, and the tree it's leaning against a bit smaller. If you think it will hold until spring without crashing down, I still think it's probably best to wait. But I am not as sure as when I wrote the message above.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

If bees get wet during the winter they die-not that that they might die, but they will die. That's the most important thing for now.


----------



## Birdman Jack (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice pictures. Myself I am getting started with top bar hives but I had to order a package. I can't wait for spring. Hope yours make it. I am up around Binghamton NY and was wondering how far from there you are. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks guys I am pretty sure the tree will hold its the best option I had and I am also all but certain thet the bees should stay dry entrance holes are on the bottom and along with the tin top cap the tree also has a solid(almost) heart so they should be good, I've got the bottom as good as I can as you can see the tree is BIG. I had the bottom done pefect untill I tried to move it, my 262b cat had to struggle abit to get it where it went. I was hoping to get some good lumber out of it instead of honey but you take what you can get,I guess.

I am only about 45min from vestal/Binghamton looks like I have my first victomtiier:lpf:


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I am a little jealous. I am new to this bee thing but would love to do a tree cut out. At least once, maybe only once who knows. Good Luck and take a lot of pics, i would love to see the results this spring.

Dan


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

RiodeLobo said:


> You are invited to come on over and give a guy a hand.
> 
> Sad but I am kinda looking forward to doing it and the wifey said she will video tape it for all to see, from a far but atleast she offered.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I can see the next Americas Funniest Videos coming up!


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I am still around and looking forward to spring staying. It was in 60's for the last 2 days and the girls were flying around like crazy loving the warm weather. There had to be 200 of the girls around my bird feeders not sure why must be pollen? I am still unsure if there are 2 seperate hives or 1 really large one, But I will find out in a few weeks.

I made a trip to Dadents and picked up 2 of their 8 frame garden hives. I'm ready for them one it warms up and stays. How long should I hold out? That is the one thing I am not sure of is how warm should I let it get its going back to the 40's for the next week or so atleast thats what the weathermen are guessing.

Anyway thanks for letting me read and learn so far my girls appear to be doing great lots of activity on warm days. I will continue to update my progress and stings if I get anyopcorn:


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

you are in for some fun...I did 1 that was 4ft tall,about16in diameter with about 9in core full of bees....the bees were pretty timid UNTILthe saw touched the tree...have fun!!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

jcbrotz said:


> How long should I hold out? That is the one thing I am not sure of is how warm should I let it get its going back to the 40's for the next week or so atleast thats what the weathermen are guessing.
> 
> :


In 2 months there will be about 10 times the number of bees as there are now. I'd so it as soon as there will be a warm spell of several days. The concern is that brood will get chilled on cold nights. If you cut out brood comb (which you should), keep it together in the new hive so the bees can cover it to keep it warm.


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I started form the bottom and worked my way up to the end of the first hive, I stopped 2 foot into semi solid wood. Holy cow that was a lot of bee's. Not 100% sure I got the queen but think I did as their are not many bees left in what used to be their hive. I put as much comb/brood in as I could not very much honey left but got a little bit in and left the rest around for them to clean up. They were already trying to put pollen in to the foundation. Hope I did good I was very suprised how calm they were I smoked them pretty heavy at first then not again. I think of I had a bigger set of !!!!! then I could have done it without a hood but being my first time I wore the hood and taped my boots and some leather gloves(light ones).

Anything I should do tonight??? Nothing like a last minute question.


Only one more hive to cut out maybe tomorrow if not then tuesday. I'll keep you posted with any progress but atleast no americas funniest videos today.(maybe on the next one)


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I just looked at them and the are their new home and buzzing happily. Wifey says I'm nuts I went in shorts and a tank top to check them out. They are calm as can bee.

Pics tomorrow if I get time


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You've learned a lot in two months, congratulations!


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

The first one was easy now lets see if I learned anything for the 2nd one. I may get to it today if not tomorrow for sure.I was waiting to see if it was one very large hive or 2 different ones in the tree. I planned on feeding them today also putting out all the old comb honey for them to rob hope. I just got the queen. I was supprised how calm they were after I got the majority of them in the hive, I took that as a good thing they were also tightly clustered together around the brood. Hope the are OK my 2 boys love to go and watch them bring home pollen and buzz the flowers, That and I got lots of apple/peach trees and along with other fruits and a half acre garden for them to work for me.OH and I may get to steal some honey :-D

Thanks guys,
Charlie


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

jcbrotz said:


> putting out all the old comb honey for them to rob


Bad plan at this stage. The hive you have moved is just settling in and could be overwhelmed by bees from other hives if robbing really took off.


----------



## jcbrotz (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I finally got to do the second cutout. A friend of mine helped me was a lot easier with 2 no vail and in T-shirts! We didn't even get stung till I nealled on a poor bee. Any who I am now in belief that I had one colony living in 2 seperate living quarters. As soon as the Husky was rev'd up they started to move into the the hive I had already hived. No fighting just walking right in. I did a pretty good looksee last night and the first hive is busting at the seems the one we just did had a few hundred bees in it their was not much brood in the top hive but lots of larva in the original. I am not good enough to find a queen yet but it looks like I got the old girl the first time. I was supprised with the number of bees out of the last cutout te air was black girls from both hives just a buzzing. I was a little concerend with the amount of dead bees but almost all of them are drones, LOTS of drones I am guessing due to being disturbed/food being moved they were booted out? I have a feeder in both hives and they are feeding nicely, they are now filling in the gaps of the original comb at a much faster rate, they started maybe 2 weeks ago on one frame now are working 4 so I'm guessing the sudden buildup from the other cutout gave them reason/workers to do this. I will check them in a week or so and report back.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------

